# Lots of New mice! Few pictures...



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

Last night I picked up my 12 new mice  Most of them came in on a mousetrain from New York.
Still working on names and pictures.

I am so excited to FINALLY have some blue merles!

Zizou-Lilac satin doe
Nice Mouse- Pink Eyed White Buck
Baily-Blue Merle doe
Bella-Broken Blue merle doe
Dante-Blue Merle Buck
Goliath-Black self longhair doe
Tippy-Black self longhaired doe
Chokoray-Chocolate roan doe
-Dove longhaired doe
-Recessive Yellow Satin Doe
-Black self doe
-Black self doe

*Some Pictures*

Blue Merles
Buck









Does:

















Chocolate Roan









Dove Longhair









PEW









Recessive yellow satin









Lilac Satin









A mixture of the does


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

I'll post more pictures as I get them uploaded


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

I'm IN LOVE with that first blue merle. I love him. :>


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

I love him too!
His otherside is almost all the way black though.
Hopefully I can get better marked offspring from breeding him to the two does.


----------



## Onyx (May 2, 2010)

Oooh I love the choccy roan.. and the dove longhair.. and that pew is wuverly.. x


----------



## Autumn2005 (Apr 21, 2010)

Sorry for being ignorant, but what's a mousetrain? Cute mice.


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

Thanks
Its when mice go from point a to point b(sometimes c,d,etc) by car. One person drives to meet another person and so on until all the mice reach their new home(s)


----------



## Autumn2005 (Apr 21, 2010)

Wow, I'd love to do that on the west coast... If you hear about one, let me know!


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

I didnt post pictures of the 5 black does since they all look the same execpt 2 are longhaired.


----------



## Lizzle (Apr 7, 2010)

They are beautiful! I have one doe who looks just like the first one (except she isn't technically blue merle).


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

Thanks


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

I just cant wait to breed my blue merles


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

I think 2 of my merles are actually black instead of blue, but all well, at least I got my merles


----------



## MyBoyKurtis (May 17, 2010)

I think the name Mimi would be cute for the lilac satin 
Theyre all very pretty ^_^


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

Thanks


----------



## miss.understood (Apr 20, 2010)

love the Lilac satin  xx


----------

